

N2O: Erlang Web Framework on WebSockets - 5HT
https://github.com/5HT/n2o

======
joearms
This makes Websockets so easy. Thanks for this, it's great.

------
rdtsc
I like it, great work Maxim!

Some slides here (from Synrc Institute from Kiev):

<http://synrc.com/framework/web/>

------
pekk
Why N2O? Is this erLanG on Laughing Gas?

~~~
saraid216
It's based off the Nitrogen Erlang framework, but it's not clear to me why
_that_ framework was named Nitrogen, either.

~~~
RKlophaus
It sounded cool. :) Also, elements.

Source: I created Nitrogen.

Excited to see these guys pushing boundaries; that's exactly what inspired
Nitrogen in the first place.

My hat is off to the synrc.com team for their work on N20, as well as Jesse
Gumm (<https://github.com/choptastic>) for his hard work maintaining and
improving Nitrogen as project lead for the past two years.

------
davidw
I don't see the database support, what do they propose from that point of
view?

~~~
cpleppert
You can rather easily use DETS (Disk Erlang Term Storage) for simple
applications and Mnesia for larger ones. This is a simple approach that works
quite well IMHO.

This looks really great, Elixir plus this would be quite a nice web stack.

